# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Первое впечатление обманчиво?

## Asteriks

*"Первое впечатление о человеке самое правильное",- считают многие. Внешний вид, манера поведения, умение подать себя. Что ещё? А, ещё можно добавить: "А как открыла рот, так все в рассыпную..." Это не про стоматологию, конечно, про культуру речи.  Но слишком культурная речь тоже иногда отталкивает, не зря же мы тянемся к людям "попроще"(читай:хоть и интеллигентным и воспитанным, но не выставляющим свою образованность напоказ). Вот и сложилось у вас первое впечатление. А что дальше?*

----------


## vova230

Мое первое мнение никогда меня не подводило. Если не понравился человек с первого взгляда, то так тому и быть. Ничего хорошего продление знакомства не сулит. И рот ему открывать не нужно, достаточно мимолетного взгляда.

----------


## Asteriks

Гениально! А вдруг ты ошибся? И шанса человеку не дашь? А можно подробней, что тебя отталкивает с первого взгляда?

----------


## vova230

> Гениально! А вдруг ты ошибся? И шанса человеку не дашь? А можно подробней, что тебя отталкивает с первого взгляда?


Это просто на уровне подсознания. Да и проверено не один раз. Скажем приходится общаться, по работе скажем, с неприятными людьми, или сам обращаешься к нужному тебе человеку и он тебе не понравился. Так вот результат как правило - неприятность. Или вроде все сразу хорошо, а потом раз и подлость какую учинили тебе. Всякое бывает, вот я и стараюсь держаться от таких людей подальше или более внимательно.

----------


## Asteriks

Так ты ж экстрасенс, Вова230! Интуиция отлично развита! А я вечно доверяю людям, а потом оказываюсь в сложных ситуациях. Ну, преувеличиваю несколько, конечно. Просто ломаю себя иногда, чтобы не думать о незнакомом человеке плохо.

----------


## vova230

Я тоже доверяю людям, причем чаще чем следует. Иногда просто интуицию свою не принимаешь в расчет, думается может ошибка, может все обойдется, может все хорошо будет. Но увы, не обходится.

----------


## Banderlogen

Тут обратная сторона есть. Если ждать от человека все время гадости какой-нибудь, то так и произойдет. Никто над этим не задумывался? 
Кто-то про трансферинг реальности постоянно рассказывает, так это в соответствии с ним так и выходит по идее.

----------


## vova230

> Тут обратная сторона есть. Если ждать от человека все время гадости какой-нибудь, то так и произойдет. Никто над этим не задумывался? 
> Кто-то про трансферинг реальности постоянно рассказывает, так это в соответствии с ним так и выходит по идее.


Это не совсем то. Я ведь не жду от человека гадости, более того. верю что все будет хорошо, но когда гадость происходит невольно вспомнится первое впечатление.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

гм...а я хорошо отношусь к человеку пока он гадость не сделает,потом думать начинаю а так ли он был хорош)))
 а вообще первое впечатление гм...много решает.возмём форум например.что человек напишет на первых порах....вот и складывается впечатление о нём или в чатике...начнёт гадости говорить и готово первое впечатление

я обычно жду пока человек себя покажет,если с хорошей стороны-хорошо,с плохой-эх...ну что ж....и ещё взгляд...глаза...лицо....как-то взглянешь и вроде всё понятно становится

----------


## Akasey

видимо обо мне у кого-то впечатление ну очень испортилось, хотя зря....

----------


## BIGm[]n

имхо : ента весч может  плохо сказать ся на здорровье чувствуещего,а если чувствующий силен здоровьем и не имее т каких либо моральных принципов то енто может сказаться и на здоровье испытуемого))

----------


## Lvenok

Не беру в расчёт первое впечатление т.к. оно у меня никакое. Так же невыдвигаю мнение о человеке - я ведь его незнаю!! а чтобы узнать, надо хоть немного пообщаться. 
Когда-то на первых параха верила и считала, что да - этот человек интересен, добрый и отзывчивый, или же наоборот хам и грубиян. А окажется всё не так как есть - просто можно попасть на плохое настроение, а в таком состоянии мы все немного другие.

----------


## Irina

Своему первому впечатлению доверяю. Но если человек не понравился, всегда даю ему второй шанс и только после этого принимаю окончательное решение. Ведь у всех в жизни бывают плохие дни - и у меня, когда всё раздражает и у людей с которыми сталкиваешься.

----------


## Asteriks

В Интернете первое впечатление пытаюсь не принимать во внимание, но оказывается оно практически всегда верным.

----------

